# What happens when you cross a lionhead to an angora?



## budwpm (Jun 28, 2009)

Does anybody have experience with this cross?

Thanks


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmm, neat question. Both are wool breeds, so you'll get wool, possibly of varying lengths. It also depends on whether the lionhead is a double or a single mane genetically. If its a double mane all offspring will be single manes. If the lionhead is a single mane you'll get 50% single manes and 50% no manes. Whether they'll lose flank wool as they age I don't know, or if they will all sort of look the same and you won't be able to tell which are maned. Should be interesting. What kind of angora? English might produce ear tassles, that would look cool with a mane!


----------



## budwpm (Jun 28, 2009)

Not sure which angora. I am still new to the whole non-meat breeds. I got a redish lionhead doe for free and have the option of getting one or 2 angora rabbits. I was wondering what the cross would look like. I wish I had taken a picture of the little lionhead because it doesn't look exactly like the pictures I am seeing of lionheads. It looks burnt orange, has a mane but not very pronounced at all, and kind of has the body fur of an angora. The pictures I am seeing have HUGE manes and the fur of a typical rabbit. Maybe I don't have a lionhead now thinking of it but who knows. She is cute and loves to be petted and played with but hated other rabbits... go figure.

Thanks for the input


----------



## budwpm (Jun 28, 2009)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2251015930027664032jkadMm

That is what it looks like but a little larger and darker.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

That one looks like a fawn single mane, yours is likely a tortoiseshell, a color very common in LH's. Here are some more pictures of LH's, check thru the site, shows singles and doubles. There is a lot of variation in the breed, their still a work in progress. Cute little buggers.

http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/index.htm

Took a closer look, rabbit in picture could be a young double mane also, judging by wool on flanks. Lionheads are a tough breed.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I remember girls in the '60s "teasing" their hair


----------



## Devoville (Mar 23, 2009)

I am not sure how much your doe weights, but if the angora is a lot bigger, it might not be a good idea. You may end up with huge kits that are hard to birth. Lionheads are supposedly some sort of cross between a Swiss Fox and a Netherland or Polish. A Swiss Fox is a wooled breed much like the Jersey Wooly in North America.The so-called "mane gene" is one of the most recent mutations to appear in rabbits.


----------

